# Reinstalling Subversion



## balanga (Jun 22, 2016)

It seems as though I've made a hash of setting up Subversion so would like to start again from scratch but simply running `pkg delete subversion` will leave behind the debris I've created (presumably). So apart from any repos (/var/svn/* which I've created what else should I look out for? There will be a few files in my home directory, but I'm not sure about /etc  or /usr/local/etc. 

Anyone know?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2016)

There won't be anything in /etc/, ports are not allowed to have their configuration files there. And simply looking in /usr/local/etc/ should quickly tell you if there are any configuration files there. The directory usually isn't that big.


----------



## balanga (Jun 22, 2016)

SirDice said:


> There won't be anything in /etc/, ports are not allowed to have their configuration files there. And simply looking in /usr/local/etc/ should quickly tell you if there are any configuration files there. The directory usually isn't that big.



I noticed an /etc/svn-users. Presumably this is an authentication file for subversion. I can't remember how it got created but there is a user tom in there. It may have been created using `htpasswd`...


----------



## kpa (Jun 22, 2016)

Note that there is a lite version of Subversion installed in the base system as /usr/bin/svnlite (but only on FreeBSD 10 and newer). If you somehow mixed that with the port version you might have created some of the files under /etc.


----------

